# Canon PowerShot G5 X at Canon USA



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 12, 2015)

```
<strong>Great Images Are in Your View</strong>

The first PowerShot G-Series camera to incorporate a full-featured 2.36 million dot electronic viewfinder, the amazing PowerShot G5 X camera makes it simple to compose, set and capture high-quality stills and video without taking your eye away from the camera. For photography in the glare of bright sunlight, recording HD Video in an auditorium and other situations where the lighting is difficult or using the LCD monitor is inconvenient, the PowerShot G5 X’s electronic viewfinder helps enable unfettered operation. Full control is made simple with dedicated dials situated around the camera that let you easily customize and control the settings. What’s more, helpful features like a built-in accessory hot shoe and a multi-angle, capacitive touch screen monitor serve to create an experience as unique as the subject being recorded. With its phenomenal and large imaging sensor, its marvelous electronic viewfinder and comprehensive operation, the PowerShot G5 X can deliver performance that’s easy to see.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Impressive Speed, Resolution and Quality</strong>

At the heart of the PowerShot G5 X camera is a brilliant 1.0-inch 20.2 Megapixel* High-Sensitivity CMOS sensor. Physically larger than the sensors found in most compact cameras, the PowerShot G5 X’s sensor works in tandem with Canon’s DIGIC 6 Image Processor to quickly deliver gorgeous, high-resolution images with nuanced details, plus impressive low-light performance with a low signal-to-noise ratio and minimal noise and distortion. Suitable for tremendous enlargements, significant cropping and many other applications appealing to the advanced photographer, images and video captured on the PowerShot G5 X’s sensor are engineered to impress even the most critical eye.</li>
<li><strong>Dynamic Optical Performance for Excellent Results</strong>

To take advantage of its large, 1.0-inch imaging sensor, the PowerShot G5 X camera has a sharp and versatile 4.2x Optical Zoom lens. With a 35mm equivalent range of 24–100mm it’s equally suitable for landscapes, portraits, group photographs and even close-up photography. Designed to perform in numerous lighting situations, the PowerShot G5 X’s lens has a bright maximum aperture of f/1.8 for low light performance, a 9-blade aperture for beautiful, blurred background detail and is engineered to focus from distances as close as 2.0 in. The PowerShot G5 X’s lens works in concert with the camera’s sensor and image processor to reliably deliver sharp images from edge to edge and from wide-angle to telephoto, all tailored to meet the exacting standards of even critical photographers.</li>
<li><strong>Sharp, Fast and Colorful for Optimal Performance</strong>

The PowerShot G5 X camera’s defining feature is its unique, high-definition electronic viewfinder. It’s great for photographers who prefer to hold the camera up to their eye, and is a veritable lifesaver in bright light and when composing on the camera’s LCD screen is inconvenient or overly conspicuous. Featuring 2.36 million dots, and with a wide color gamut, it provides a high-contrast, realistic and smooth edge-to-edge view for image composition, adjustment and review. Designed for sustained use, it delivers 100% image coverage, a smooth refresh rate up to 120 frames-per-second (Smooth Mode) and a flexible information display that can enable comfortable camera operation throughout the day. Its 22mm eyepoint delivers excellent visibility, even when wearing glasses, and a built-in eye sensor helps the PowerShot G5 X to transfer quickly between the viewfinder display and Live View on the camera’s LCD.</li>
<li><strong>Take Control, with Ease</strong>

Designed for speedy operation while looking through the viewfinder, the PowerShot G5 X camera features a host of controls for quick, accurate settings and adjustments. Beyond its Vari-angle touch panel LCD monitor, the PowerShot G5 X features a front dial situated on the front of the camera for operation with the index finger, a top-mounted, thumb-operated exposure compensation dial, a rear-mounted control dial plus a control ring around the camera’s lens. Eminently customizable, each dial has an optimized operating torque that helps to identify it by feel, for sustained, intuitive and near-silent operation in quiet situations like weddings and performances.</li>
<li><strong>Compact Performance, Easily Expandable</strong>

The PowerShot G5 X camera’s hot shoe enables expanded operations for advanced photography. It’s compatible with all Speedlite flashes for the EOS System, so bounce flash and multiple-flash photography is easy to achieve. Whether attaching a Speedlite flash or the Remote Switch RS-60E3 for long exposures or night scenes, the PowerShot G5 X’s hot shoe can help provide shooting opportunities far beyond the scope of most compact cameras.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Included in the box:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>PowerShot G5 X</li>
<li>Neck Strap NS-DC12</li>
<li>Strap Adapter</li>
<li>Battery Pack NB-13L</li>
<li>Warranty card</li>
<li>Instruction manual</li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-22853 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/PowerShot_G5_X_1_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/PowerShot_G5_X_1_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="PowerShot_G5_X_1_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/PowerShot_G5_X_3_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/PowerShot_G5_X_3_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="PowerShot_G5_X_3_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/PowerShot_G5_X_5_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/PowerShot_G5_X_5_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="PowerShot_G5_X_5_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/PowerShot_G5_X_6_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/PowerShot_G5_X_6_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="PowerShot_G5_X_6_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>
```


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 12, 2015)

Sure winner of ugliest camera of the year award!


----------



## geonix (Oct 12, 2015)

I think it looks not bad. 
The integrated viewfinder and swivel screen are defently good.
The specs remind a lot of sony rx100 series. 
Concerning image quality we will have to see if it can compete with the rx100 IV or rather with the rx100 III or II.
Did they mention somewhere if the sensor is from Canon or Sony? 

I would like a camera that is as good as a rx100 IV (III also ok) but that is a bit better to handhold and handle. The two mode dials are maybe a hint for better adjustability than the sonys.


----------



## MintChocs (Oct 12, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Sure winner of ugliest camera of the year award!


I totally agree, however some people will happily pay the high price this camera will cost, though it remains to be seen how many will, but having the name Canon on it, will shift quite a few.


----------



## LDS (Oct 12, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Sure winner of ugliest camera of the year award!



Yes, it looks too much like a Sony...


----------



## dolina (Oct 12, 2015)

Buy a smartphone. You'll use it more often.


----------



## hachu21 (Oct 12, 2015)

geonix said:


> The two mode dials are maybe a hint for better adjustability than the sonys.



3 dials! front, back and around lens.
With also the grip, the hotshoe, the true rotating touchscreen and the big viewfinder... We could call that a "RX100 Pro" (for stills at least : )


----------



## casperl (Oct 12, 2015)

Looks a bit like a Transformer to me...


----------



## sanj (Oct 12, 2015)

I like it. If it would have fit my pant pocket I would get this instead of the RX100 iii.


----------



## ashmadux (Oct 12, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Sure winner of ugliest camera of the year award!



Exaggerate much? Looks like a workhorse.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 12, 2015)

ashmadux said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Sure winner of ugliest camera of the year award!
> ...



to me it looks "pseudo retro". Which is the worst thing possible for me. Like Nikon Df. On analogue cameras those knobs, levers and wheels and their arrangement had a specific purpose. Design did follow function. Not here. 

That said, I wish Canon had stuck that EVF into a fully competitive EOS M4 rather than into a powershot!


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 12, 2015)

Apparently, the Canon Direct Store pages for the M10, G5X and G9X have all been taken down. Does anybody know when the embargo is actually over? Canon seems to announce stuff most frequently on Tuesday morning, or is that my imagination?


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 12, 2015)

Some folk love bulldogs, some greyhounds...This is a bulldog, and I think it looks great!

With good reviews, this might be my first non-dSLR in years, something to keep with me at all times, when the 5DIII is just a wee bit much.


----------



## Adelino (Oct 12, 2015)

I think the specs and features are great. Looks are awkward but looks very USABLE and that is what matters to me, I love dials and buttons. If they deliver on performance (and with the Sony sensor in there I think they will) it will be a great big pocket camera.


----------



## Aglet (Oct 12, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> ashmadux said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



it looks like it _tries_ to be functional but I bet it'll be difficult to hold with one hand and not accidentally press buttons on the back, much like the G11/12 cameras.
Maybe there's a strap configuration that'll make that easier... Or an aftermarket grip.
EDIT: and the $700-800 price I saw speculated is kinda high but may be pallatable for early adopters.
I'll wait til the price is lowered/refurb/used one.


----------



## Aglet (Oct 12, 2015)

And there's a serious typo in the blurb:

".. impressive low-light performance with a *low signal-to-noise ratio*.. "

... or at least I HOPE it's a typo


----------



## Cabriole (Oct 12, 2015)

The body looks similar to my G11 which I like. It feels comfortable in my hand. I notice that no mention is made of the maximum shutter speed. On the Sony M 4 it is 32,000. In addition the M4 records Video 4 format. How does the lens quality compare to the M4. If the canon is a couple of iterations behind, why would anyone purchase it? Waiting to find out.


----------



## Bahrd (Oct 12, 2015)

Aglet said:


> And there's a serious typo in the blurb:
> 
> ".. impressive low-light performance with a *low signal-to-noise ratio*.. "
> 
> ... or at least I HOPE it's a typo



We will SEE...


----------



## shawnc (Oct 12, 2015)

Anyone hear reliable word on dust/weather sealing? If not I'll go with the Sony RX10 ii.


----------



## Adelino (Oct 12, 2015)

dolina said:


> Buy a smartphone. You'll use it more often.



I wouldn't. But I recognize I am in the minority.


----------



## Tugela (Oct 12, 2015)

Lol....that has got to be one of the ugliest cameras out there.....the cool crowd is not going to be buying this for sure


----------



## SloPhoto (Oct 13, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> ashmadux said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



The knurled dials actually have significant function in Canon's G-series. They enable excellent function while in a water housing - allowing for rapid manipulation of settings under water and in surf. They give a positive engagement that gives the user an ability to watch the environment rather than the camera.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 13, 2015)

SloPhoto said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > ashmadux said:
> ...



Aha! I see - excellent point, very well made! thanks!


----------



## WorkonSunday (Oct 13, 2015)

im abit surprised by the new lens design rather than re-use the G7x. i thought that was pretty good as an all-rounder lens.


----------



## martti (Oct 13, 2015)

Adelino said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Buy a smartphone. You'll use it more often.
> ...



I had an HTC with a miserable camera and finally switched to iPhone 6+ the day before yesterday. It is totally a different story. It takes good enough photos and video, I can use it to read books, scan documents and believe or not, call people and send them emails and SMS with pictures on them.

My Real Camera is a 5DIII which is for another kind of picture taking. For snapshots it is very difficult to recommend anything else than a smartphone to somebody who just wants the pictures. It is so ridiculously easy and the results are good. 

edit: I even have the Photographer's Ephemeris and Google Maps on my iPhone and I can use it as the Smart Trigger launcher for my 5DIII. Now they are selling wide angle and macro lenses for the iPhone as well so if you like to change lenses instead of taking pictures, it is possible also. Or play Candy Crunch Saga...


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 13, 2015)

It's hard to gauge it's size. The other new powershot seems small. It would be interesting to see it next to this one.
I don't think it's ugly, it looks like a camera. For it to have an optical view finder it needs to have some sort of upper bump. I'd prefer the black colour myself. Depending on its size I may be interested in it. 
I wrecked my G12 by putting it in my pocket. I scratches the lens off the doors in front of the lens.
I am wondering if it's a similar size.


----------



## martti (Oct 13, 2015)

It always makes me giggle qhen somebody calls a camera a 'workhorse'...it is an anachronism....did I get the fancy word correctly?


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 13, 2015)

Hector1970 said:


> I don't think it's ugly, it looks like a camera. For it to have an optical view finder it needs to have some sort of upper bump. ...



Have to disagree here. Ugly hump on top not needed vor EVF. Can easily be built into camera. Even with additional functionality like 90 degree swivel viefinder. If Canon is not innovative enough to figure it out, they should just look at how Sony implemented it on the A6000.


----------



## Proscribo (Oct 13, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Have to disagree here. Ugly hump on top not needed vor EVF. Can easily be built into camera. Even with additional functionality like 90 degree swivel viefinder. If Canon is not innovative enough to figure it out, they should just look at how Sony implemented it on the A6000.


I understand that you didn't realize that A6000 is a bit bigger than G5X, and it also has a smaller screen. 
Maybe you should try with RX100 III.


----------



## LDS (Oct 13, 2015)

martti said:


> My Real Camera is a 5DIII which is for another kind of picture taking. For snapshots it is very difficult to recommend anything else than a smartphone to somebody who just wants the pictures. It is so ridiculously easy and the results are good.



For some, the "real camera" is something like the G line. For example my sister finds most DSLR too bulky and likes this kind of cameras which are still more versatile than a phone. She likes some "macro-like" shoots, and the tilting screen is something she likes very much.

Moreover she hates an incoming call may disrupt a photo - it happened to her while using a phone. Also, she prefer to buy a cheaper phone and a more expensive camera, because the former for several reason becomes obsolete far sooner than a camera, and I agree with her (also, I like small smartphones far easier to store in a pocket).

There's also the storage issue, especially with models that can't use SD cards - load some music, maps and other files, and soon the available storage may be too little to shoot for a while (especially now with far larger image sizes).

It's a while there have been lens add-ons for iPhones - there's the obsolescence factor there as well, there's the risk they work on the actual model and not the next one - and they're still a third party "hack".

I believe this cameras and phones are still in different segments, although it's true a lot of people will be happy with a phone only.


----------



## LDS (Oct 13, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Have to disagree here. Ugly hump on top not needed vor EVF. Can easily be built into camera.



He wrote "optical" - maybe he didn't notice it is an EVF. Actually, you can put an EVF wherever you like - which position is most ergonomic may be debatable. Some people prefer to use always one eye to aim, for many reasons, and the position of the viewfinder may make it more or less comfortable.

Moreover, many mirrorless mimic the SLR design, probably because many people are accustomed to it.


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 13, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it's ugly, it looks like a camera. For it to have an optical view finder it needs to have some sort of upper bump. ...
> ...


I wouldn't agree that the A6000 has a good position for an electronic viewfinder. Besides the A6000 being slightly bigger etc. Sony themselves with A7's their more high end have it central so they must think its a better position.
The Fuji X100s has an electronic viewfinder in a similar position and I don't think its a good one. You sort have to use your left eye or have very little steadiness if you use your right eye. On a DSLR I predominately use my right eye. I'm not sure if that's just me or common. Central is better for me and I'd take a bump on top for that. It also contains the flash. I'd be happy with the design of it. I think it looks good.


----------



## hypervel (Oct 13, 2015)

This looks like a Nikon V1 ".5". The size, 1' sensor, thumb pad, EVF hump, control buttons on the rear..... Wow.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Dec 3, 2015)

Now, take the design team for the G5X and reassign them to the EOS-M team. The G5X with an aps sensor
and an M mount would make a desirable camera.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 3, 2015)

dickgrafixstop said:


> Now, take the design team for the G5X and reassign them to the EOS-M team. The G5X with an aps sensor
> and an M mount would make a desirable camera.



Oh no, they would turn the EOS-M into a fugly humpback whale monster as well. Canon should rather hire the Sony A6000 design and AF teams and the Samsung NX-1 sensor team and fire all those Powershot losers.


----------



## Mr1Dx (Dec 4, 2015)

LDS said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Sure winner of ugliest camera of the year award!
> ...



What Sony mirrorless are you referring to?

I owned S95/100, great body style. I have to say, this one is on unattractive side.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 4, 2015)

Mr1Dx said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



Probably a reference to sony A7 styling which also has an ungainly hump on top - but overall not as ugly and disproportionate as G5X.

I was referring to the excellent design of Sony A6000 and RX100 series, especially Mk. iII and IV. I want a rangefinder-type styling - with EVF not in central hump but left top corner. Basically a cross between EOS-M3 (i like the good grip up front) and Sony A6000 (EVF top left).


----------



## Mr1Dx (Dec 4, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Mr1Dx said:
> 
> 
> > LDS said:
> ...



All my DSLR gear is Canon. I have couple A7 series bodies and few Canon compact bodies. I would vote this as an "ugliest camera of the year"


----------

